# Feeling really poorly - any suggestions?



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ladies, yet again I am troublesome.  Went to bed last night and started to feel really shivery and funny.  This morning I still feel rough - my temperature is up and my bones and joints are hurting.  Is this likely to be connected to tx or am I just unlucky?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohh i am so sorry your feeling poorly again hun   
When i had my iui i was ok but people are different im sorry i cant answer your questions hun but  wanted to send you     and i really hope u feel better soon hugs emma xxxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

God bless paracetamol - has brought my temp right down and eased the pains in my muscles and bones.

I really do think that someone is trying to rain on what's left on my parade.  Could the past 2 weeks have been much worse??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal - glad that your feeling a little better honey    you had me worried earlier x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sal  

You haven't had the best of times have you.  Hope you're feeling better soon hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal - how are you today chick


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Popsi,
Hope you dont mind me butting in but I just saw that you are on the DHEA trial.  On day 10 of my TWW having been on DHEA for quite a while.  Just to let you know I had about 10 follicles when we were going for IUI.  Decided not to have a follicle reduction so went for IVF instead.  Got 7 eggs, 3 fertilized and all grade 1's.  Just thought you may be interested, Nuses thought it must have been the DHEA that gave such good results although who knows.  
BG


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Thanks you for letting me know what, I have heard good things about it, i just hope i am on the real thing not the placebo !  , good luck for your testing, i see you have had a rough time in the past  , i hope that you will get a positive this time.

What clinic are you at, do you mind me asking

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ladies,

Just to let you know I am feeling a lot better today - temperature is back down so I am out of bed and feeling a lot more like myself.  Don't know if it's hormones but am feeling quite    Perhaps I just feel that after everything that's happened, it's a fairly hopeless situation.  

Sx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your feeling a bit better sally   prob is your hormones making you feel a bit down... its not over yet ..so keep your chin up


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Andrea,
I am at IVF Wales, Heath, Cardiff.  Can not fault them, they have been wonderful.
BG


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

BG

Were you on the trial, or were you just taking the DHEA off your own back ?


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Well long story really but I started it before the trial began so my 2 IUI's and this IVF I was taking it for about 3 months prior to treatment.  I stopped taking it when I finished my medication as the DHEA would have done its work by then.  I must admit the staff always seemed a little taken aback when they scanned me because of the amount of follicles I seemed to produce.  I certainly would take it again but I am hoping that there will be no need !!!! PLEASE GOD !!!  I'm also a bit of a beliver in the wheatgrass I use to take in the morning.  I would have a tablespoon of powdered wheatgrass in a pint of water with a hint of juice.  As long as I drank it through a straw it was alright.  Had accupuncture with the clinic in Whitchurch which specialises in fertility, that was wonderful.  So really this time we have covered everything.


----------

